# Joy Kidded more pix added



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Joy kidded this morning some time between 8 and 11a.m. My sister found the little guy while I was at work. I just got home and have to do chores but I promise I will post pictures soon. He is a black speckled headed kid with super curly hair.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrat's can't wait to see picture's!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

He has such a unique head on him as far as his color goes. I like his color but I do not like the curly hair. LOL Well here are a few pictures of him and I have a question about Joy. This is a graphic picture and it will be the 4th picture so if you can't stand the sight of birth then do not look past picture 3.
Joys buckling is his name until everyone is born and the kids pick who gets who.

























Do you think she is done? She kidded between 8 and 1 a.m. but this rope has me wondering She does not look like she is hiding one and since my mom has smaller hand I called her to the barn and she went in to her wrist and felt nothing.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrats!! Adorable!! :leap: She looks done to me but I've been proven wrong this year


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Thanks Sherry I also wanted to add that he was 9.5 pounds tonight so I would say he was about 9 pounds when he was born. That little man is an eater.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Oh he's very nice, congrats! What a big boy too.

Joy looks done to me, she just might be taking a bit longer to get all the afterbirth out.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Looks like a nice little kid! He wanted curly hair so he was ready for winter! lol

Has Joy cleaned? If not, I would suspect she might have another kid. Is she acting in distress at all? Usually if they have a kid left they will strain a lot and try to have it even if stuck. You may need to have your mom try to go in a little farther to feel for another kid, or you can try bumping her. This is done by placing both hands right in front of her udder (you will be standing behind her facing her head) and lift up on her belly. If you feel something hard there is most likely another kid, if it is soft then she is done. If you know she is done, do you have any oxytocin to give her?

If she has cleaned that stuff hanging out is probably just a thick string of mucus, some of my does seem to have a lot of this after they clean.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Wow what a big guy if I remember your photos of Joy she didn't look huge so that 1 big boy might be it. Curly Sue looked about as big as Joy and she just had 1 chunky monkey this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Very nice....  :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Oh .. very nice little buckling!! He looks healthy and big. Don't think there would be another one .. just maybe one big kid. Where did the curly hair come from? Are these your .. 'paintball' buck kids?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Very nice Roger! Lucky you, we are still waiting here.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

So cute! I find the curly hair endearing lol. What interesting spots?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Beautiful.. Poor Momma had a Toddler!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

I love his markings...the hair might straighten out a little..personally I think its kinda cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrats Roger... You got a BOY!! And he is a MONSTER! I'd say that Joy is done, but I would either bump her or have your mom check her again just to be sure, the discharge itself looks normal but if you notice it "dripping" with fluid sort of rolling down it and it's not from her peeing, then I'd for sure be going in to see if there is another kid as this would indicate that she still has something still in her uterus, wether it be another kid or she hasn't passed the AB.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Merry Joy had the same curly hair when she was born. Yes this is Paintball's kid and so will Jasmine and Sky's kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Thanks everyone she did pass the afterbirth and she seems to be done. She is not straining at all and is being a good momma. Baby has eaten from both sides which I am happy about because her doeling last year only fed from one side so she was lop sided.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

You shave all the hair off a wether so don't sweat the curly hair. I'd worry about it if he was a she and we have a summer like last year.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

He is absolutley gorgeous!!! :stars:

How awesome for you! I love his coloring and he has beautiful long ears!

I can't wait to see the others kids


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Me either I hope these girls go soon......What then what else will I have to look forward too? Fall breeding?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Well you will certainly have all the work and care of all these babies to keep you busy :greengrin: time will go by quick!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

I think he is darling, and I love the curly hair.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

I kind of wish the others will go tonight and get it all done with so I don't have to worry.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Yeah, kidding season can be filled with the most sleepless nights.
But still, I'm sure everything will go well.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Awww! He is sooo cute! I need another goat.
M.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

The only one I am worried about is Sky I just hope all goes well with her after needing a c-section last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Glad she passed the afterbirth..... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Wow look at that big boy. Cute!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Joy Kidded*

Congrats on you r little one hahaha!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Joy sure loves her baby








Look at his stance he looks promising.








This is his favorite toy for now. An upside down feed pan.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's so cute! I can't wait to hear what the kids name him. Big Bang would be a great name for the huge baby!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe .. that momma looks happy. What a healthy looking baby!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job Joy! He's a bigun alright. :thumb:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! Does he have a name yet? 

I love his markings!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sammy right now his name is JB for Joy's boy. He will not get a name until everyone has kidded and the children pick who is showing who then they will name them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

he looks very nice---thick and square! Very healthy too, I am glad Joy is happy, that is so sweet!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is joy's kid who is now 6 days old he is so fun to watch and play with and he never really makes a sound.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

He is so handsome, love his markings!
Joy is a beautiful doe too.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

What a healthy boy - he is gorgeous ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

